# Merle's Door (may contain spoilers)



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I know a few have read it but I don't see a thread on it. Not after searching anyway. 

I just finished it. I liked it but there were a few things I didn't necessarily agree with. Like his take on leashing dogs and his ideas on neutering. The scene where they put Alison's dog down broke my heart. 

Just wondering what thoughts other may have had on the book. 

For those who haven't read it
http://www.amazon.com/Merles-Door-Lessons-Freethinking-Dog/dp/0151012709


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I enjoyed the book and found much to like about it. However, like you, I did not agree with it all.

The setting was far from the norm for most people - the amount of freedom given to the Merle and other local dogs would put most dogs at risk. Merle was leashed when they went to bigger towns or was put in a fenced area, so even the author recognized this.

While I love the idea of allowing our dogs more freedom, the truth is their lives would be shortened, there would be many more strays and we not be responsible owners.

Alison's dog also broke my heart, but I felt she kept him living far after his quality of life was very low. I was left feeling bad that he had so much pain and (IMO) loss of dignity.

The camping and river trips were great and the human/animal bond was strong and true. The dogs were much loved.

It was an exceptional read and interesting, but there are few places that would allow the freedom and lack of supervison the dogs were given.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I have the book and have read the first two or three chapters. Boy, are they long or what!








I don't agree with all that was in there either.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My second favorite book, a bit idealistic, but a great read. And his care for the dog at the end sold it for me.

My favorite "If Bones would Rain from the Sky". 

Not the total title because my rescue managed to eat the cover and most of the book. But it is informative and helpful.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am currently reading Bone Would Rain from the Sky. I really like it so far.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Keep reading, it actually gets more more interesting after the few 50 pages or so.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

merle's door makes me wish I had the choice to live in that time and place.enjoyed book and had good mental relaxation and imagination at believing I could be there and DO that-as real time reply a huge number of dog companions wish we could do that but can NOT even try!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree. The one thing about the book is most of us could not afford, nor live in the enviroment Merle's Dog did.

Notwithstanding the above, it is a great read and helpful in understanding our dogs.


----------

